# Can't resist resistance training with the wife!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Earlier this spring my wife and I decided that we were not spending enough time together just the two of us. We sat down, looked at each other's schedules and decided that the first and easiest thing we could do to remedy that was merge our separate workouts into one. We are both former athletes and we both believe in physical fitness, only I am all about resistance training & hitting the heavy bag and she is all about swimming & walking. Just the same we came up with a plan; 3 times a week we will lift weights together and 1x a week we will go for a nice long walk. Of course she will still jump in the pool on her own and I will still punch that bag of sand on my own. But four times a week we are able to workout, talk (somewhat) and just be together.

It is nice to do things with the Mrs. and I really enjoy working out with her. What I did not expect was the "push" it was going to give me. Even after all these years I still apparently want to impress my bride. I find myself forcing out that one or two extra reps, adding that extra 10-20lbs and sometimes even adding an extra set. She has never been a big resistance trainer and I have had to serve as her "coach" as she learned how to perform the exercises. Because of that I found that I focus much more on my form, speed, movement and breathing. I had not really put myself to the test since last fall so I decided it was time to give it a shot. Just like the NFL combine and the physical agility test at my department, I put 225lbs on the bench press and see how many reps I can do. I have been doing this since high school and have a pretty good record of my highs and lows over the years. I performed this test tonight and was surprised to find it was 3 reps higher than it was in November 2012. But it is still 6 reps lower than when I was 21 years old, so now I have something to shoot for. 

Needless to say that working out with the wife is doing a lot more for me than bring us closer together. If you're not working out with your spouse, maybe you should be. I highly recommend it. :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Interesting my wife and I enjoying the peak of marital bliss also. She is gone visiting her family for a month.


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a like story. I was in the military so you might imagine i was in shape. i know you all have seen fat soldiers before though so dont picture Arnold. But i was doing alright running a 14 min two mile. I could "beat my face" from sun up till sun down. But when the old lady and i got together she didnt work out and i stopped for whatever reason. Well i started up again about three weeks ago. I guess it made her want to start cuz last week she said she wanyed to sign up. Last night was the first time she was in the gym!!! It really is motivational to work out with the prettier half!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife is 5' 4" and at 104lbs is a size 0. She really can't work out since she has a heck of a time keeping the weight she has! 

...and she can out eat me  
I'll have a dollar chicken sandwich, and she can eat two double whoppers!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

That's actually kinda like what my wife and I are doing too, only my wife and I don't have too much time together so each day after I got home from work, (this has reversed now) we weighed in and encourage each other. Last year I lost 35Lb and she 26lb. She said I won but I told her by % lost she did.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> My wife is 5' 4" and at 104lbs is a size 0. She really can't work out since she has a heck of a time keeping the weight she has!
> 
> ...and she can out eat me
> I'll have a dollar chicken sandwich, and she can eat two double whoppers!


My wife is somewhere around 5'10" and I would not publicize her weight if it made every woman on this forum green with envy, but rest assured she is in good physical condition. She was a collegiate swimmer and won her share of trophies, medals and ribbons. After each child she would take up swimming again like she was trying to make the Olympics or something. Every morning she would walk to the pool, swim laps and walk home. Swimming apparently is really good at burning fat and developing strength because she not only got the baby weight off quick but she always surprises me when we lift. Plus if the world every goes to crap I will put a harness on her and she can pull the boat. No motor needed. And since it seems like the little Mrs. Sentry18 clones are all going to end up being swimmers too, we should be able to make good time down the river.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

My husband won't work out with me at the local gym because he can workout at his company for free. I wish I had a buddy.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife is somewhere around 5'10" and I would not publicize her weight if it made every woman on this forum green with envy, but rest assured she is in good physical condition. She was a collegiate swimmer and won her share of trophies, medals and ribbons. After each child she would take up swimming again like she was trying to make the Olympics or something. Every morning she would walk to the pool, swim laps and walk home. Swimming apparently is really good at burning fat and developing strength because she not only got the baby weight off quick but she always surprises me when we lift. Plus if the world every goes to crap I will put a harness on her and she can pull the boat. No motor needed. And since it seems like the little Mrs. Sentry18 clones are all going to end up being swimmers too, we should be able to make good time down the river.


Swimmers make some of the best triathletes. Swimming is actually one of the most difficult exercises to do properly and efficiently. I'm a decent swimmer but I really wish I focused on it more when I was younger. My daughter loves the water and will be putting her into lessons next summer.

Got my wife a mountain bike and she's ridden a few times but she has yet to use it on a trail.
She's not much into sports even though she played on the school's soccer team in grade school and did a little boxing after that.
Was able to get her to sign up for a handgun course which we will do together. This is going to be an expensive hobby.

I should get back to my soccer team and also train for triathlons again. I'm still in OK shape but nothing great.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs BioBacon did Softball until high school then she picked up cross country and track. She thought it was funny when she had to tell the guy that she had to hurry up and throw her shot because she had the mile to run. She still played church league softball and I introduced her to Fencing after I picked it up in college. My self I played basketball (and by this I mean they had to put me out there for at least 60 seconds a game LOL) football and roller hockey in Jr High and football and hiking in High School and then in college I did Rapier, and Classical Fencing, and Ju Jitsu. At one point when I was going to tournaments I was practicing 12-15 a week. I wish I could get back into that shape or the equipment LOL


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome job yall. I wish S/O was around more so I would have a work out partner...coworkers I should say boys "train" too hard for me and I feel uncomfortable working out with a male alone. 
The 2 females who work out go to the "gym" to prance.....not into looking for a %^&# buddy.
BUT I will say my arm got a killer workout yesterday LOL 50,00 volts 8 sec ride .......Son of a biscuit eater that was electrifying.
Yall keep up the good work


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MsSage said:


> BUT I will say my arm got a killer workout yesterday LOL 50,00 volts 8 sec ride .......Son of a biscuit eater that was electrifying.


Been there, done that. Mine was a furnace ignition transformer, what was yours?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont want to hyjack sentrys thread so I will post a photo in "post a photo"


----------

